

Google Person Finder for Typhoon Yolanda - kmfrk
http://google.org/personfinder/2013-yolanda/

======
mattquiros
Who actually uses this in the Philippines? The tool always gets shared across
social networks whenever there's a typhoon but I've never heard of people
actually finding lost families/friends with it.

